# What works with e:cue?



## Matt Couchman (Sep 18, 2013)

So I have been tasked with putting on a grand show of a multimedia presentation for my school. Anyway that's enough back story. I have worked with e:cue on productions that I helped my friends with and found that I like really like it so that's what i'm going with. The only problem is that I cant for the life of me find a DMX interface for repetitively cheap that is confirmed to work with e:cue and ships to Canada (eh). I was thinking about the Enttec Open DMX. Dose anyone know if this will work with e:cue or if not dose anyone know of something else that might work. Thanks


----------



## sfxGuy (Sep 20, 2013)

I've only ever seen e:cue demonstrated at a trade show. It looked awesome! I would ask what DMX interface your friends are using with e:cue and borrow/rent it. My understanding is that e:cue software only works with the e:cue hardware. That's why the software is a free download: you have to buy their (not cheap) hardware. I may be wrong. But that's what I remember. Maybe others here know better... Good luck with the project!


----------



## JChenault (Sep 21, 2013)

I used e:cue three or four years ago on a project. It seemed to be targeted for architectural applications. We used it for room lighting, direct view LED tubes, and video wall. My memory is that their software emits a proprietary protocol so any third party dongle type device will not work with them.

Could have changed since then, but that's the way it was back then.


----------



## Matt Couchman (Sep 21, 2013)

Alright thanks. I emailed the guys over at e:cue and they pointed me towards a distributor in New York (as they do). I'm not yet sure how much it will cost but hopefully it will be in the poor student price range (probably not). I have also looked into emulating an e:cue device with a micro controller and a breakout board of some kind. Dose anyone have any major reasons why this may not work?


----------



## metti (Sep 23, 2013)

Matt Couchman said:


> Alright thanks. I emailed the guys over at e:cue and they pointed me towards a distributor in New York (as they do). I'm not yet sure how much it will cost but hopefully it will be in the poor student price range (probably not). I have also looked into emulating an e:cue device with a micro controller and a breakout board of some kind. Dose anyone have any major reasons why this may not work?



Other than that doing so is almost certainly an illegal breach of the software's TOS agreement?


----------



## RickR (Sep 25, 2013)

Matt Couchman said:


> Alright thanks. I emailed the guys over at e:cue and they pointed me towards a distributor in New York (as they do). I'm not yet sure how much it will cost but hopefully it will be in the poor student price range (probably not). I have also looked into emulating an e:cue device with a micro controller and a breakout board of some kind. Dose anyone have any major reasons why this may not work?



I can imagine a bunch of ways that they might have used to verify when their product is connected. Any one of which would be very difficult to emulate. Reverse engineering is rarely worth the time especially as the end result is often unreliable.


----------

